# الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

سلام و نعمة يا احبة​ 
اليوم جبتلكم الجزء الثانى من الصور و التصاميم الهدية ليكم​ 
و هيكونوا 5 صور ولاحقآ نضيف 5 آخرين فى نفس رأس الموضوع​ 
و كان الجزء الاول منة على الرابط التالى ​ 
هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 
أتمنالكم الأستمتاع بالصور المقدمة ​ 
و أذكرونى فى صلواتكم :flowers:​ 
الجزء الثالث من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )​


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

*حقا رائعه يا فراشة*​


----------



## فادية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

روووووووووووووووووعه يا فروشه تسلم ايديك :wub:​


----------



## كارلوس جون (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

:Love_Mailbox:جمال اوي يا فراشة ربنا يباركلك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*



BITAR قال:


> *حقا رائعه يا فراشة*​




ميرسى خالص يا بيتر​




فادية قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه يا فروشه تسلم ايديك :wub:​




ميرسى حبيبى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






كارلوس جون قال:


> :Love_Mailbox:جمال اوي يا فراشة ربنا يباركلك



ميرسى خال خالص يا كارلوس 

ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## totty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

_كعادتك يا فراشتنا

سلم ايدك الجميله اللى بتعملنا حاجات جميله:smil13:_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

طاب يا توتى زعلانة لية طيب :smil13:​


----------



## totty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طاب يا توتى زعلانة لية طيب :smil13:​





_:smil12::smil12::smil12:_​
قصدى سمايل صدقينى

:fun_lol:​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

مااااشى يا ستى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

بجد تصماميم جميلة جدا يا فراشة 
الف شكر ليكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

ميرسى كتير ليك يا فادى​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

اقول اية بس دايما مغرقانة صور 
ههههههههههه
تعيش ايدك يافراشتى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

ميرسى يا ايرينى يا عسل على ردك الجميل

و على اختيارك صورة لتوقيعك

دا شرف ليا يا فندم​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

حقا رائعه يا فراشة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

شكرآ يا أمجد على الرد الجميل​


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

صور جميلة جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى يا ايرينى يا عسل على ردك الجميل​
> 
> و على اختيارك صورة لتوقيعك​
> 
> دا شرف ليا يا فندم​


انا فعلا بحب الصور اللى بتنزليها
ودة شرف ليا انا انى اخد صورة منك انتى يا اختى الغالية لانك اول وحدة اقربت منها فى المنتدى وكنت نعمة الاخت والصديقة الصادقة 
ربنايحافظ عليكى ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

ميرسى يا ميرولا حبيبتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> انا فعلا بحب الصور اللى بتنزليها
> ودة شرف ليا انا انى اخد صورة منك انتى يا اختى الغالية لانك اول وحدة اقربت منها فى المنتدى وكنت نعمة الاخت والصديقة الصادقة
> ربنايحافظ عليكى ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة



ربنا يخليكى يا ام ايمى يا سكرة

:new8:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

جمييييييييل يا فراشتنا بجد ربنا يا حبيبتى يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## +مادونا+ (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*

حلوين اوى يا فراشه بجد ممكن اخد صوره احطها فى توقيعى ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )*



Dona Nabil قال:


> جمييييييييل يا فراشتنا بجد ربنا يا حبيبتى يعوض تعب محبتك .


ميرسى حبيبتى دونا على ردك العسل :Love_Mailbox:


+مادونا+ قال:


> حلوين اوى يا فراشه بجد ممكن اخد صوره احطها فى توقيعى ؟


طبعآ يا مادونا أتفضلي حبيبتى :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يسلمك يا ميرو يا عسولة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه الحلاوة دى ياباشا بجد صورة جمييييييييلة جدا من شخصية عسووووووولة جدا تسلم ايدك وربنا معاكى ميرسى ليكى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي بنت العذراء على الرد العسل زيك دا :08:​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*يعجز لسانى عن التعبير ولا اجد كلمات سوى ان خدمتك بهذا المنتدى رائعه ربنا يقدرنى واتعلم منك*
بهاء​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب يخليك يا بهاء على التشجيع الدائم لي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

